# Link to a very useful site!



## Arnak (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi Folks,

Have a look at this useful site as it has a lot of very good ideas I especially like the tailstock re-alignment idea.

http://www.frets.com/HomeShopTech/QuickTricks/TailstockAlignment/tailstockalignment.html

Arnak


----------



## itowbig (Feb 8, 2013)

could not stop reading this wonderful stuff


----------



## BrianS (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks for sharing that link.  That is a useful site (well at least to me)!


----------



## rodw (Feb 9, 2013)

Very handy, thanks!


----------



## Chriske (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks...!


----------



## aarggh (Feb 9, 2013)

I reckon I spent a month there one weekend, so much to go through, and all of it gold!

cheers, Ian


----------



## canadianhorsepower (Feb 9, 2013)

Thm:thanks for sharing good link


----------



## Walltoddj (Jan 25, 2014)

I've got a few more sites to add to the list you would like them!

http://www.vintagemachinery.org/home.aspx   Has manuals and printed doc for all kind of things.

http://www.hippocketaeronautics.com/hpa_forum/index.php  They have a lot of model planes and plans.

http://thehobbyistmachineshop.com/cms/  Just a fellow hobbyist with some great ideas and changes for the plastic gears in the mini-lathes.

https://sites.google.com/site/lagadoacademy/useful-links#categories  List ans List of information.

http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCResourcesRef.htm  CNC resources more info.

https://grabcad.com/home  Cad drawings and print.

http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php  Another model engine site.

http://www.e-blacksolutions.com/index.html  Blackening supplies

http://www.engineersedge.com/ansi_hardware_menu.shtml   Specs for screws and more.

Hope some of this will be of use to all. Had to remove a forum don't know why they blocked it, it's a machinist forum not engines? 

Todd


----------



## barnesrickw (Jan 25, 2014)

Thank you for the links.


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 30, 2014)

Arnak said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Have a look at this useful site as it has a lot of very good ideas I especially like the tailstock re-alignment idea.
> 
> ...


Forgot about Frank's site - TONS of great information on there !! Think he has hung around this site in the past ?  

Mike


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 6, 2014)

Found more useful information.
http://www.engmatl.com


----------



## Walltoddj (Feb 10, 2014)

I just added a spreadsheet for the Sine Values to use with Sine Bars & Plates in the download section. If other sizes are needed let me know it's simple to change. 

View attachment Trig Tables.xls


----------

